# Existing Roamio Hard Drive Upgrade - Do I lose season passes?



## tommylicious (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Gents if I perform a hard drive upgrade on a Roamio on which I've already set up a bunch of season passes, will I have to reprogram those season passes after I perform the upgrade? I know I'll lose the content, but I'm just wondering whether I will have to reprogram the season passes. If I have to reprogram, is there a workaround whereby I won't have to do so? Thanks.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes.....you will lose everything/setting stored on the hard drive. I believe there's a TiVo account based system solution for transferring season passes, but I've never used it.


----------



## tommylicious (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks lt

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmicvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

Or you can use kmttg to save SP, and then reload them to the new drive after it is set up.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

cosmicvoid said:


> Or you can use kmttg to save SP, and then reload them to the new drive after it is set up.


If you have more than a few dozen season passes, avoid the tivo.com online season pass manager.

kmttg worked great for me to save all 140 season passes from my Premiere, and restore them to my Roamio. I highly recommend it.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

i did the online tivo.com -My acct - Find Shows -Season Pass Mgr. 
to move Season Passes from one Tivo to another. worked fine but was a little slow.
oops, probably not be doable on the same TiVO, SOrry for my post..


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

online season pass manager has transfferred passes for many of my tivos. It built the passes on my Roamio from 3 Premeire units' season passes.


----------

